# clark kent



## jarrod (Jan 26, 2009)

any chance we could get our good buddy clark to post a little more selectively?  he's kinda running the forum over here.

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2009)

I can shut off the feed (which is maybe 1-2 topics a day) but then this section might get 1-2 topics a month again.  Nothings stopping anyone from out posting the bot, or replying to the topics it imports.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2009)

Also, if the bot imports in a true duplicate topic, please report it.  I checked and there's a few with duplicate titles, but the content looked different. The few dupes I found I just deleted.  Most of what's being imported are fight news/reports. I figure, technique discussions are more interactive things, but the bots good at reporting the scores.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 26, 2009)

right you are sir, we'll just have to post more in here to keep up!

jf


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't beat him he posts  faster than a speeding bullet , and is able to leap tall forums in a single bound .

 All I can say is he can't be getting too much work done over there at The Daily Planet .


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2009)

Remember post count equal money, money equal playing time in casino.:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2009)

Clark hordes his money though, he's less Superman and more McDuck. LOL


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2009)

He also puts up fight results in his titles which are hard to avoid when I look at the new posts lists. it spoils literally then fights I watch later because of time differences between you and me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2009)

Thread titles are based on what the bit he's pulling is titled. I can put the bot on a 'mod approval' leash, meaning threads are only posted after a mod reviews them, but that may delay the threads posting publicly for days.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2009)

Spoilers are indeed an issue. At least put him on a 24 hour delay for that?


----------



## jarrod (Jan 27, 2009)

how about an mma subforum for news?  i do like reading what he posts, it's just hard to get a discussion going when he has a busy day.

jf


----------

